# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Last Night of Trip Dinner at Les Bananiers

## dadto6

Our final dinner at Les Bananiers.  Saying goodbye until next visit on January 3rd.

I enjoyed the Egg Cocotte with Foie Gras & Portobello Mushrooms, crazy good, must try if you have not.  I also had Speck Pizza by the master Luigi.  Anita dined on the Beef Filet with accompaniments.

----------


## amyb

Safe travels and thank you for all your posts and photos.

See you and Anita in 2023, God willing.

----------


## lvbookworm

The egg cocotte is heaven in a dish. So good!!!

----------


## amyb

> The egg cocotte is heaven in a dish. So good!!!



Adding it to my tasting list for next visit there.  I am thinking I tried it before and somehow forgot about it! Tsk tsk…my bad.

Safe travels home.

----------


## jim2

Thanks Dad for all your reporting and wonderful pictures. Long ago we often stayed in the area of Bananiers. We viewed it as a nice place to go for a reasonably priced meal. From your pictures and those of others it appears to have gone somewhat upscale?

My friends and I got reservations for most of our nights ….thanks to folks on this site highly recommending them….but we left two nights free. One of them will be to Bananiers!

----------


## KevinS

Les Bananiers is always in my restaurant rotation.

----------


## amyb

For pizza and delicious food preparations this remains a top spot.

----------


## cassidain

not sure why I've never been convinced before, but this and other compelling posts have done the trick. very nice, Dad !

----------


## bkeats

> From your pictures and those of others it appears to have gone somewhat upscale?



Upscale food but not an upscale place. We go at least once a trip and went today for lunch. Had the special du jour - steak tartare. Only €14. Shared a salad, lovely wife ordered her usual pizza napolitan. A couple of drinks and we were out for a grand total of €74 and not a mention of a tip. A bargain along with friendly service.

----------


## lvbookworm

> From your pictures and those of others it appears to have gone somewhat upscale?



The food and service is outstanding, and they have continued to improve the ambience over the years. That being said, I wouldn't consider it upscale. You'll see a wide variety of clientele and wardrobe choices (which, frankly, is greatly appreciated on the last few nights of a trip when you're sunburned and just don't feel like "dressing for dinner"). This place just keeps getting better and better!

----------


## amyb

Thank you for this post. Just returned and so happy to have been reminded about the delicious baked OEUF with mushrooms and foie gras. Then a Luigi pizza and home. So goood!

----------


## cassidain

Does les Bananiers respond to their email lesbananiers@orange.fr for reservations. or does one need to telephone ?

----------


## amyb

Closed on Sundays. Try again tomorrow.

----------


## cassidain

Right. Know they’re closed Sunday Monday. Just enquiring if they respond to email reservations requests?

----------


## lvbookworm

> Right. Know they’re closed Sunday Monday. Just enquiring if they respond to email reservations requests?



The email address you listed above is the one we used. They’ve always responded quickly on the days that they’re open.

----------


## cassidain

> The email address you listed above is the one we used. They’ve always responded quickly on the days that they’re open.



merci !

----------


## cassidain

is Bananier's lunch menu same as dinner menu ? pizzas too ?

----------


## KevinS

> is Bananier's lunch menu same as dinner menu ? pizzas too ?



Same menu.

----------


## amyb

Daily lunch specials listed in Le News. Thursday usually entrecôte and the local guys turn out in droves.

----------


## cassidain

thanks to you both !

----------

